# im back :)



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

not been on here in a couple of years as due to very serious and harsh health problems i had to give up my mice  but im back now and hoping to purchase my first couple of mice very soon but im struggling to find someone in edinburgh or surrounding area so if anyone could help that would be great ..its so nice to be back...thankyou


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome back, nice to hear you can get some mice again


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

thankyou folks


----------

